# HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

ITT: Scenefags

You guys fail so fucking hard bro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ft4J_uIZRQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mapdark (Sep 19, 2009)

I wasn't sure I was watching scene kids as much as people having some sort of extreme epilepsy attack


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Someone call 911, I think the fat one's seizing!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

we know they fail, those are the people we tell children, its okay to point an laugh at.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

So, that's the mosh pit for pussies? _Yarrgh_.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit.




Well , to be honest , you'd put 1970's stuff and they would still look like they have seizures.

Retardation has nothing to do with the era or music 

Though I'll agree most music nowadays makes me puke.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit.



yep, 30's-50's is where its at.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2009)

I didn't laugh.
I didn't smile.
I feel my time wasted waiting for the funny.
I expected better, Lemon Lime Lulz Lemur.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit.


Rigor Sardonicus and I had a conversation about that yesterday.  1990s was where it was at.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought a fight broke out.
EDIT: 80'S NEW WAVE B****! (jk)


----------



## Jelly (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yep, 30's-50's is where its at.



Where whats at?
For most of that time period the world's musicians were being killed in a fucking ocean of blood or were starving to death.

I like all the pop music from the 20's about sodomy, breaking the law, and being happy to be living on the backs of miserable slaves. Plus its catchy.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 19, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> I didn't laugh.
> I didn't smile.
> I feel my time wasted waiting for the funny.
> I expected better, Lemon Lime Lulz Lemur.



All of life is a waste of time, when you think about it. We're just killing time until we die.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Rigor Sardonicus and I had a conversation about that yesterday.  1990s was where it was at.





>_>  


The EARLY 90's yes.

the late 90's if you remember is when the whole boys/girls group thing started , that we were introduced to Miss I-shave-my-head-and-try-to-kidnap-my-lawyer's-children-Spears and that horrible pseudo-house music made its way on top-something radio stations for months.

Not exactly my definition of good music


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> All of life is a waste of time, when you think about it. We're just killing time until we die.



Exactly, therefore I don't like my killed time to be spent on something I don't enjoy in some way.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit.





mapdark said:


> >_>
> 
> 
> The EARLY 90's yes.
> ...


You're missing all the amazing songs that were late 90s along with the shit pop.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 19, 2009)

_But... but... flailing like a retard on crack is SOOOO hardcore and alternative._


Scenefag "dancing" is less appealing than the fucking chicken dance.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> I didn't laugh.
> I didn't smile.
> I feel my time wasted waiting for the funny.
> I expected better, Lemon Lime Lulz Lemur.


Just click on some of the links in the sidebar in Youtube.  You'll find it eventually. I just couldn't resist to mock a significant portion of this websites community.  Give it time.



blackfuredfox said:


> yep, 30's-50's is where its at.


Big Band is the shit, and there are plenty of awesome artists that came out in that era. I'm a Sinatra man, myself, but there was plenty off Jazz and Blues from there that I keep on my MP3 player.



mapdark said:


> Well , to be honest , you'd put 1970's stuff and they would still look like they have seizures.
> 
> Retardation has nothing to do with the era or music
> 
> Though I'll agree most music nowadays makes me puke.


At least they had dance steps.  This is just flailing, which proves the point that mosh pits are for faggots.



Jashwa said:


> Rigor Sardonicus and I had a conversation about that yesterday.  1990s was where it was at.


Exactly. INB4 Nirvana sucks.  You're just jealous you didn't think of it first.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're missing all the amazing songs that were late 90s along with the shit pop.



Well I missed it mostly because of that shitty pop ^^;

I wouldn't turn on the radio from disgust.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Just click on some of the links in the sidebar in Youtube.  You'll find it eventually. I just couldn't resist to mock a significant portion of this websites community.  Give it time.



Nah. I'm just going to go do some Spywork in TF2 and instead enjoy the nerdrage about Dead Ringer some more.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 19, 2009)

Actually, embarrassing, but sometimes I listen to stuff from 1910-1920...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Exactly. INB4 Nirvana sucks.  You're just jealous you didn't think of it first.


Nirvana is awesome D:


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> At least they had dance steps.  This is just flailing, which proves the point that mosh pits are for faggots.



Also, this is true. Mosh pits is a dumb fucking concept.

But then again I like my space, hence why I'm absent from concerts.

That and I like dancing that is elegant and graceful. You know, that curious thing that seems more artform than recreation? Yeah that.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Big Band is the shit, and there are plenty of awesome artists that came out in that era. I'm a Sinatra man, myself, but there was plenty off Jazz and Blues from there that I keep on my MP3 player.



aww yeah, that and they were able to stay happy in a very bloody time, so they get quite a bit there, that and you could understand the words they were saying the first time around if it wasnt all instrumental.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Actually, embarrassing, but sometimes I listen to stuff from 1910-1920...



1940's is where it's at.

why?

*SPIKE JONES AND HIS CITY SLICKERS*


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 19, 2009)

LOOK AT HOW BIG MY MUSICAL HISTORY DICK IS


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Also, this is true. Mosh pits is a dumb fucking concept.
> 
> But then again I like my space, hence why I'm absent from concerts.
> 
> That and I like dancing that is elegant and graceful. You know, that curious thing that seems more artform than recreation? Yeah that.


This is why I don't like to go to dance clubs.  Dancing has devolved from a graceful movement to IMMA GRIND MY BOOTAY ON YOU CROTCH WHITE MAN. Get the fuck away from me bitch, I wouldn't fuck you even if I was straight.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is why I don't like to go to dance clubs.  Dancing has devolved from a graceful movement to IMMA GRIND MY BOOTAY ON YOU CROTCH WHITE MAN. Get the fuck away from me bitch, I wouldn't fuck you even if I was straight.


Hang on, going to go rage for a moment at the sound of more truth.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is why I don't like to go to dance clubs.  Dancing has devolved from a graceful movement to IMMA GRIND MY BOOTAY ON YOU CROTCH WHITE MAN. Get the fuck away from me bitch, I wouldn't fuck you even if I was straight.



again i agree, i hate grinding, it dosent even sound appealing or fun, i think of grinding, as in steel and lots of sparks, and dismemberment if you fuck up.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> again i agree, i hate grinding, it dosent even sound appealing or fun, i think of grinding, as in steel and lots of sparks, and dismemberment if you fuck up.



When I think of grinding, I think of 90's skaters. Damn my older brother...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> When I think of grinding, I think of 90's skaters. Damn my older brother...



yeah, i mean really and there was that one, what was it, the shit leg or shit pants or  something, god that sounds terrible.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 19, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> When I think of grinding, I think of 90's skaters. Damn my older brother...


 

When I think of Grinding I think of shredded cheese.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> When I think of Grinding I think of shredded cheese.


 
I think thats grateing actually.


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2009)

00's have some great music.  Don't be hatin'


----------



## Os (Sep 19, 2009)

Didn't bother reading all replies.  

I'm gonna' leave this here.
http://james.nerdiphythesoul.com/bennyhillifier/?id=1Ft4J_uIZRQ


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> I think thats grateing actually.


 
Your right, but cheese taste good with taco's don't you think?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2009)

Did anybody else watch the people on the sidelines? Even THOSE kids are doing a gut check for their music. I can just see the collective thought of every kid watching the kids flailing around:

"Do we really look like that?"

"Is that how we're supposed to act?"

"That scrawny kid in the back is just punching the air, he's not even trying."

"And that fat kid is having a hard time standing up."


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 19, 2009)

What the hell did I just watch? à² _à² 
The funny thing is that there was a dude with a red jacket
swinging around for a good 10 seconds and hit someone on the back
of the head and went off screen and then came back and hit him again lawl,
the fool that was getting hit looked a bit dazed and had the perfect wtf face x3


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit.



I disagre.

www.ostimusic.com
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Whitacre

To name a couple.

This dancing is about as pathetic as some of the "goth" dancing I unfortunately witnessed at a club in Houston...if you could call it "dancing"...


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

I was once at a show at some hole in the wall dive in Virginia Beach.  I was standing behind a couple scene girls as one of the local opening bands started to play.  All of a sudden, BAM!  The girls start throwing hands, whirling their arms all over the place, smacking right into everyone.  Goddamn, it wasnt the middle of the fucking mosh pit it was the front right in front of the stage!


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

what is wrong with that kid is he retarded or just having a seizure


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 19, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> www.ostimusic.com
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Whitacre



im lollin :grin:


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> im lollin :grin:



Um...why?  They've written outstanding music since the year 2000, and there are plenty of other musicians and composers who continue to do the same.  Were you lolling because you liked how I replied, showing how the poster was making a blanket statement?


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> I disagre.
> 
> www.ostimusic.com
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Whitacre
> ...


Ummm, classical music has been well established. Scene music is a recent creation.  Plz try again.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

I lol'd. Very friggin' hard. Azure, you owe me a glass of milk.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I lol'd. Very friggin' hard. Azure, you owe me a glass of milk.


and a new keyboard?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I was once at a show at some hole in the wall dive in Virginia Beach.  I was standing behind a couple scene girls as one of the local opening bands started to play.  All of a sudden, BAM!  The girls start throwing hands, whirling their arms all over the place, smacking right into everyone.  Goddamn, it wasnt the middle of the fucking mosh pit it was the front right in front of the stage!



wow, you should have waved your arms and knocked them on the back of the head a bunch of times with your fists.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ummm, classical music has been well established. Scene music is a recent creation.  Plz try again.



First off, "Classical" is a period of music that ended circa 1850.  This is modern orchestral/band/choral music, which has a much different style than Classical.  The harmonies, rhythms, and forms are far different.

Secondly, you said that "This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit."  Note the phrase "all music."  *ALL* music.  Not "scene music."  ALL.  That's what I was responding to.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> First off, "Classical" is a period of music that ended circa 1850.  This is modern orchestral/band/choral music, which has a much different style than Classical.  The harmonies, rhythms, and forms are far different.
> 
> Secondly, you said that "This is just proof that all music that came out after 2000 is complete and utter shit."  Note the phrase "all music."  *ALL* music.  Not "scene music."  ALL.  That's what I was responding to.


Classical can also be considered a genre, and there are many imitators of it's style, and many styles that fall within it's bounds, it being an umbrella term. It is well know to me that absolutes are not good to use in reference to anything, however, there has been so little music of ANY quality from that year on, that I decided it was well within my bounds to quantify it as such. Now go play semantics elsewhere, I'm busy making fun of shitty music, and I don't care about your opinion.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Classical can also be considered a genre, and there are many imitators of it's style, and many styles that fall within it's bounds, it being an umbrella term. It is well know to me that absolutes are not good to use in reference to anything, however, there has been so little music of ANY quality from that year on, that I decided it was well within my bounds to quantify it as such. Now go play semantics elsewhere, I'm busy making fun of shitty music, and I don't care about your opinion.



Outstanding.  Considering how much new music is created and released somewhere in the world every minute, it's amazing to me that you've evaluated all (or at least a majority chunk) of the music ever released since the year 2000 all over the world that allows you to make such a broad generalization.  But oh, well.  If you don't care about others' opinions, why post something in a community in the first place?


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> Outstanding.  Considering how much new music is created and released somewhere in the world every minute, it's amazing to me that you've evaluated all (or at least a majority chunk) of the music ever released since the year 2000 all over the world that allows you to make such a broad generalization.  But oh, well.  If you don't care about others' opinions, why post something in a community in the first place?


I'll bet you like this kind of music, don't you. You're probably in the video. And everyone knows that the only music that matters is released in America.  Hell, the only music that matters are the ones MTV releases videos for. Right? And to be honest, I don't need to care about the opinions of others to post mine. Now buzz off, go mosh out or something bro.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 19, 2009)

Modern composers are for shit


----------



## RamboFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh look! It's a...
*FAG PARTY*

Windmill arms, yo.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 26, 2009)

mapdark said:


> >_>
> 
> 
> The EARLY 90's yes.
> ...



Need to listen to more Metal.

We're still riding the crest of a new wave of American metal that started in the 90's

And it's fucking awesome in my opinion.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ITT: Scenefags
> 
> You guys fail so fucking hard bro.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ft4J_uIZRQ&feature=player_embedded





My 2 year old nephew 'dances' like that when he's throwing a tantrum. 

Scene kids need to know how it's done, because contrary to popular belief, white kids CAN dance.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3frdl_tDHWw

*this vid makes me miss college.  I'd see this outside in the hallways between classes *S*.  No lie.*


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh my God...Oh my GAWD! LOLOLOL that chubby kid and his FLAILING.

I laughed so fucking hard the house was echoing. Thank you for that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2009)

That is so stupid that it's not funny anymore.


----------



## TDK (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks like their "throwing down" at some rec center or their school's cafeteria =<.

This made me want to set fire to every store that sells this kind of music in the tri-state area.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Takun (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBUtkPrANRs

Fuck year.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBUtkPrANRs
> 
> Fuck year.



Ew


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBUtkPrANRs
> 
> Fuck year.


Yeah. They suck, and are all that is wrong with human kind.


----------

